# Report This Guy on eBay?



## kilokahn (Aug 23, 2011)

I am sure many have seen this...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-TouchPad...230664585087?pt=US_Tablets&hash=item35b4ae3f7

He's selling this under false pretenses saying that the winner will get the bounty. That's just not the case and it should not be tolerated at all. Sure, if a developer buys it they possibly could get the bounty but that shouldn't be advertised. It's unethical plus it makes the person think they will win the $1500 just by purchasing this...

Just my $0.02...


----------



## mythamp (Aug 25, 2011)

I think we should just let him alone and leave the hate behind...we have a dump.....chill out and lets all concentrate on getting the dump to run on all our TP's for now.


----------



## fortesquieu (Jul 20, 2011)

kilokahn said:


> I am sure many have seen this...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-TouchPad...230664585087?pt=US_Tablets&hash=item35b4ae3f7
> 
> ...


It's HIS tablet, he can do whatever he wants on it. It also up to his buyers to report if it weren't true.


----------



## Dobbick (Aug 25, 2011)

In fact:

Pl note that the winner of this sale can use this to apply for the $1500 bounty this touchpad will be eligible for (last link) 

He never says you'll win it, just you'll be eligible to apply for it...


----------



## kilokahn (Aug 23, 2011)

Dobbick said:


> In fact:
> 
> Pl note that the winner of this sale can use this to apply for the $1500 bounty this touchpad will be eligible for (last link)
> 
> He never says you'll win it, just you'll be eligible to apply for it...


But the person is not eligible, a dump does not make a person eligible. Unless he can make a release with that dump then he won't win anything. That's the part that angers me the most.


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

I am not sure this person is being dishonest. He is probably just stupid/ignorant.


----------



## rothnic (Aug 16, 2011)

```

```
I would be surprised if the dump is eligible for the bounty to begin with. This is often the problem of bouties, because usually the rules written cannot anticipate the way reality plays out.


----------



## NewZJ (Aug 21, 2011)

I say let him alone, I would so do it too.


----------

